# Discount clubs for RV camping?



## Matthew Cunnings (Mar 11, 2015)

Anyone have any tips on saving money using discount clubs for RV camping? I know there's Passport America... I've only been on a road a few weeks heading from the east coast to the west coast and am wondering if I should join an association or something. Your expertise is welcome!

-Matt


----------



## Clay L (Mar 11, 2015)

Passport America is the one we used for many years. Camping World had one for a while but sold it to PA some time back. I am not aware of any others except the campground membership set ups that offer reduced prices for members. You have to buy a membership at a participating campground and then pay annual dues . That allows you to to stay at  participating campground for the reduced fee and maybe free for some number of nights a year.. It can be  hard to get out of the annual dues in some cases. They have some maximum number of days you can stay at one time at a given park. That didn't work for us at all so we never got involved in a membership.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 11, 2015)

We use Passport America and it works for us.  You need to go to their web page to see if is something you would use.  Pay attention to time limits and certain time of yr that they do not honor.  They need a better rating system for there system.  So of the CGs are dumps and some very nice.  You have to use it for it to pay for itself.  Welcome to the forum Matthew.


----------



## TxTwoSome (Apr 11, 2015)

If you like federal parks and COE parks and are over 62 get a SENIOR PASS from the parks department it is a one time $10 fee for lifetime and is good for 50% discount on camping spots. We use it all the time best $10 dollars I ever spent!


----------



## luv2travel (Dec 24, 2015)

We just recently signed up for Passport America. I too would like to know if there are any others.


----------



## SCcamper (Dec 30, 2015)

There are all kinds of discounts available to RV travelers. Each should tailor their accumulation of such discounts to their particular traveling needs.

When we purchased our fifth wheel and started our full time trek on the road, the dealer/company we purchased our fiver from provided a few starter discounts cards. Passport America was among them. We used it twice during the first year but never renewed our membership. We were travel in season and passport America is mostly valid at each seasons start or end. Thousand Trails was another but we never used it.

We joined KOA because we stopped at them a lot when on a long run. As time moved on, KOA started giving military discounts equal to their membership discounts (10% - 15%). I’m retired military so I quit renewing our KOA membership.


A very high percentage of RV Parks/CGs give some sort of discounts. About the only ones we have constantly been a member of is Good Sam/presidents club - now Camping World. Others are AARP, AAA and seniors discounts. Those are the ones most often used by us.

As someone has also mentioned, the National Parks card is a one time $10.00 expense and is our highest valued card. Some state parks and the Corps of Engineers will also honor it.

Always ask. Once in ND to visit the Theodore Roosevelt National Park our RV park gave two days free for every seven we stayed with them just because we were visiting the NP. When we asked them about discounts they told us of their policy for pricing for their NP visitors.


----------



## wrw166@yahoo.com (Jan 21, 2017)

luv2travel said:


> We just ralsoecently signed up for Passport America. I too would like to know if there are any others.


We've used passport for years. Saves money in crowded areas. Also have found many quirky parks that make travel
interesting and provide campfire  story material.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 23, 2017)

If you are of age to get the National park senior it's bet deal out there.  62 was age req when I got mine


----------



## Nicole Rushing (Mar 1, 2017)

I have experienced with "Good Sam RV Club" which provides a 10% discount on more than 1,600 camping sites in the US and Canada.


----------



## Ar-Vee33 (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm taking notes on those mentioned clubs too.


----------

